# To be a Uber driver , which city is better?



## motogogo (May 22, 2017)

I would like to be a full-time uber driver

but i don't know which city is better Mel or Sydney ?

and to be a Uber driver , it's good idea? good pay ?

Thank you


----------



## uber_driver (Apr 6, 2016)

find a place where its still illegal

less drivers
more surge
more earnings


----------



## 1stardriver (Apr 16, 2017)

You should go Hong Kong. Surge 24 hours.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

See the helpful chart below kindly provided by UberDriverAU in another thread. (This chart was also previously in an Australia-wide newbies wiki but, alas, that guide is tragically missing in action.)

The chart compares the UberX base rates in all Australian cities where Uber operates.

The top three cities (in terms of fares) are Sydney first, Canberra second and Hobart third.

Sydney's rates are $2.50 base fare, $1.45 a kilometre and 40 cents a minute, with a minimum of $8.

Canberra's rates are $2.35 base fare, $1.35 a kilometre and 45 cents a minute, with a minimum of $6.

Hobart's rates are are $2.40 base fare, $1.20 a kilometre and 40 cents a minute, with a minimum of $6.

Note that Canberra's per minute rate is 45 cents compared with Sydney's 40 cents. The additional 5 cents a minute for Canberra reduces Sydney's lead somewhat.

Sydney experiences surge pricing far more frequently than Canberra does. However, driving in Canberra tends to be less stressful because congestion is significantly less than in Sydney.

Given that you have in mind Sydney and Melbourne, Sydney is likely to be the better option if you base your decision on fares revenue. Melbourne comes in at second-last, whereas Sydney comes in first.


----------



## Wabbit-169 (Dec 22, 2016)

If I was single I'd alternate between my home city Adelaide and drive to Cairns in our winter


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

the best city to uber in is the one you live in and know. Moving to another city just to Uber isnt a great idea. Sydney may have the highest rates but it is also the most expensive for costs of living and has way too many drivers on the roads so drivers arent making as much money as they used to. Surges are becoming less and less frequent. Uber incomes are going down. Rents on the other hand are going up and up. If you dont know your way around and the best places to position yourself then that makes it harder again to earn a decent income from it. Add that to horrendous traffic etc and Sydney is not the golden goose a lot of people seem to think it is


----------



## matPORTS (Feb 1, 2016)

SydneyUber Chick said:


> the best city to uber in is the one you live in and know. Moving to another city just to Uber isnt a great idea. Sydney may have the highest rates but it is also the most expensive for costs of living and has way too many drivers on the roads so drivers arent making as much money as they used to. Surges are becoming less and less frequent. Uber incomes are going down. Rents on the other hand are going up and up. If you dont know your way around and the best places to position yourself then that makes it harder again to earn a decent income from it. Add that to horrendous traffic etc and Sydney is not the golden goose a lot of people seem to think it is


Absolutely!

Like tonight for example... the M5 East motorway, one of primary roads connecting the south west of Sydney to the airport and CBD, was shut down in both directions due to a power substation going belly up in the Canterbury area (Inner West Sydney). 140 sets of traffic lights also affected in the surrounding areas. Utter chaos! To compound matters further, tonight is the first night of the Vivid Sydney Festival as well (some CBD roads will be affected by this for the next three weeks).

The surge map was lit up nice and bright... however this is actually a time when Uber need to turn the surge off. Lets be sensible about this. Absolutely silly idea to entice more cars out onto the road and into the mess, especially if those cars are going to remain empty because the surge is ridiculously high!


----------



## Anti (May 27, 2017)

The city without Uber is the best one.

That will force you to get a better job.


----------



## paul1969 (Apr 20, 2016)

motogogo said:


> I would like to be a full-time uber driver
> 
> but i don't know which city is better Mel or Sydney ?
> 
> ...


Why do you want to be a full time uber driver? Where do you live now???


----------



## Wabbit-169 (Dec 22, 2016)

The only advantage" of being an Uber driver is the flexibility in when you work.... the pay isnt good, the wear and tear on your car mounts up over time..... as for the city.... well I'd hate to drive in Melb or Syd! lol


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

motogogo said:


> *I would like to be a full-time uber driver*
> 
> but i don't know which city is better Mel or Sydney ?
> and to be a Uber driver , it's good idea? good pay ?
> Thank you


Congratulations!  By your own statement, you qualify with the required level of lack of good sense.


----------

